# Cage door hit my rat in the head!??!



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

There was something caught in the door so it didn't close all the way, and it swung back down- It hit my rat, who I was holding, in the head.
She's acting off becuase of her URI, so I don't really know if it did any damage.......
She didn't squeak or anything, kinda just flinched.......

What should I do? Has this ever happened to you? Will she be okay?


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I have gotten better at this, but I am still clumsy and generally huge compared to my rats. I have accidentally boinked their heads against the cage shelves and such before when putting squirmy ones back. It's always been against the plastic, though. Millie is usually the one this happens to, as she always turns around and tries to come back out when I put her back into the CN. She also has an occasional habit of trying to put her tail between shelf and door to ensure I will not close it. When she was a baby and in her baby cage, she got her paws stuck in the door a couple of times and I was sure she was a goner. But, she was fine. She is like the rat equivalent of a tree-climbing tomboy.

Your girl should be fine, but there is always a chance that some damage could have been done. Watch her closely and see for stranger behavior than usual. Best wishes.


----------



## lisa185 (Aug 15, 2015)

Try not to worry, one of my rats headbutts the metal food bowl to get attention with the loud noise it makes !I also once accidentally sat on one of my rats, she was fine but was mardy for half an hour until enough treats made her forgive me


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

rats are pretty hardy


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Thank you to all of you 
She seems to not have changed, so I'm not going to worry. This girl is squirmy as all ****, so she's fallen a lot..... I think she's a hardy one


----------

